# Do you have these symptoms?



## Guest (Oct 24, 1999)

Hi-Does anyone on this list have the following?-migranes, light headedness (and dizziness) popping of the ears (from blood pressure changes), mental fog, and dry eyes, in addition to fatigue?


----------



## britta (Aug 8, 1999)

I have the mental fog and the lightheadedness. The fog is what I call 'fibro-fog' but the lightheadedness was caused by a low thyroid function. Once I was medicated for hypothyroidism that went away.britta


----------



## Sisyphus (Dec 3, 2002)

I have migraines, the "fibro fog" and my ears are always acting weird. I also have had dry eyes, and they are so bad I cannot wear contacts and always carry Murine with me.


----------

